# The Reputation System



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

This is a reminder to our members that the "Reputation" system is intended to be a means to indicate your approval/disapproval of a post.

  It is not intended to be:
  - A PM System (We have 1)
  - A means of waging personal vendettas against those you have issues with.
  - A way to insult, demean or otherwise send offensive messages.
 - A way to "boost your buddies". 

*Anyone caught abusing it will get -1- warning. After that, you will lose your ability to GIVE reputation. You will still be able to RECEIVE it.*​ 
  When I upgrade MT I will be installing several enhancements to the system.

*If anyone has a problem with rep-received, contact a member of the admin team. Complaining in-thread will be considered a disruption of the thread and may earn you a warning from our staff.*​ 
  If anyone has any questions about this, please open a thread in the Support Forum.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 18, 2005)

_A way to "boost your buddies". _

How do you prove that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

A **** load of blank reps or pointless blather.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 18, 2005)

So what your saying is this is not the best method for me to be sending people my shopping lists? and if someones rep list reads:

 Apples
 Chicken
 Ketchup
 Milk
 Juice
 Cookies

 I'm gonna get in trouble?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

EYup. We're not going to comb the system looking for it, but if we see it while looking at another issue, it'll most likely be noticed.

This is for new rep.  Past rep is past.


----------



## mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

You are right
I sometimes like the post, but dont know what to say so it may sound like a PM, and I have had empty negatives too.
I understand where you're coming from, but sometimes it's hard to draw the line between what we think, and what is thought to be proper for a rep. 
but yah, i feel bad for you for having to deal with our mess.
let's all give u a positive rep 
ahem.. kidding


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 18, 2005)

I think the trik is not to take it too seriously, it's just a fun little addition to the site to keep everyone making good posts.

 Everyone uses it differently.

 Some positive you for agreeing and negative for disagreeing.

 Some positive people they like and negative people they don't

 Personally, I usually do it for the way a post is, I don't negative people for disagreeing, more likely I'll positive them if we have a good go and everything stays pleasant.  Or negative someone for poor maners and making things personal.

 But at then end of the day it's just a silly feature to make the forum more fun


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

Empty is ok im my opinion, it's a pattern that we look for. I'll use Tom as the example here. If all my reps to Tom are negative, and blank, it can be seen as a slam against him, rather than his posts. Theres more to it than that, but, thats the core.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 18, 2005)

What if you disapprove of a lot of what a person has to say?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

Thats separate, and probably best done in thread.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 18, 2005)

You mean I can no longer frollick through the glen and happily toss out rep just cuz I'm in a good mood?


----------



## mantis (Oct 18, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You mean I can no longer frollick through the glen and happily toss out rep just cuz I'm in a good mood?


 i hope not


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob I believe this is a step in the right direction, I hope everybody can use the system the way it was intended.

Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

We'd prefer it to be issued for a reason.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Oct 18, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You mean I can no longer frollick through the glen and happily toss out rep just cuz I'm in a good mood?


  LOL.......the "Rep Fairy"!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> We'd prefer it to be issued for a reason.


 Killjoy.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, let's see how it works... I certainly think it quickly became a secondary PM system, among other things. I'll try to be more pedantic in using it as intended, as I was at first. We'll see if it "takes" on the board this time!


----------

